# 1970 Lemans steering wheel catches



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm currently am having some trouble with my 70 Lemans steering wheel, when I'm driving at certain points when I'm turning it will slightly get caught up and not turn without a little bit more pressure.
It all started when I took the wheel off to straighten it and when I put it back on and tightened down I felt it it kinda pop into place. Likewise the horn now is constantly going off and I had to disconnect the horn relay.
Did I tighten it down too much and knock a bearing off causing it now to catch? Or could it be something else?


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Steering knuckle hits the exhaust bolt on mine.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*sounds like maybe*

you blew apart the cancel cam coming up thru the steering wheel

time to pull it apart

I havent had much luck on the 69 n newer ... centering the steering wheel that way


----------



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

I looked and nothing is catching in the engine bay. I took the wheel apart today and before I did when the wheel turned I could hear it grinding slightly.
The canceling cam didn't appear to be broken.
I did notice the shaft in the wheel that everything bolts onto and around does move in and out about an 1" or 3/4". Is that normal? 
Also the part that gets pressed down and and holds the canceling cam down is bent a little. It happened when I was pressing it back into place, could this also be catching on something in the wheel?
Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*maybe*

Jack the front tires off the ground and have some one turn the tires left n right while you listen inside...


----------

